# Tried to replace Tivo Edge OTA drive - it is not happy.



## amadeusmattes (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello - I just bought a new Edge OTA (500gb) directly from Channel Master a few days ago. It works great - but I decided to upgrade (yes - I know it voided the warranty) to a 4TB SSD. I was able to open the case - replace the drive - but now when I reboot the Edge OTA - yellow, red, green lights appear, then Starting Up screen with grey arrows in background and the green light blinks about 20 times. The screen then refreshes - same Starting Up screen with grey arrows - then the text disappears and green light stays solid - and the grey arrows still show. I've tried putting in smaller 1TB, 2TB, and even put the original 500gb Tivo drive back in. Same exact situation - always gets back to screen with grey arrows. I've let it sit for a couple hours now.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## amadeusmattes (Jan 5, 2016)

Update - well - I guess it pays to be persistent. I just happened to have an old PS4 1TB spindle drive. I put that in the Tivo Edge OTA - and it found it, appears to have formatted it - and now I am at the setup screen.


----------



## amadeusmattes (Jan 5, 2016)

It is working perfectly now. The drive I was able to put in was a 1TB HGST - model 5K1000-1000.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

You would think that SSDs would be a good idea with Tivos, but they aren't. Not surprised none of those worked. 

You need to use a CMR 'spindle' drive.


----------

